# Test Analyst / Sr. Test Analyst Jobs in Australia



## prakash_vatsan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello there

I am Prakash Srivatsan from Chennai, India and a Software Test Analyst by profession. 

I am in the process of applying for a PR in Australia and have secured the required funds and a Migration consultant for the same. I have undergone a priliminary skill assessment with the consultant who has been assisting migration to Australia over the last 15 years. I have been given a score of 125 upon the required 120 for Skilled Independent Visa.

I have an IELTS score of 7.5 band over all split into (8.5,7,7,7).
I have the following credentials to aid my application as a Skilled Migrant.

- Masters Degree from University of Madras, India (Master of Computer Application) and secured a score of 76% over all.
- 5 years and 9 months of IT experience that is split into
# 9 months in Product Development on Microsoft Technology (VC++ and VB) in Biometric Domain
# 1 Month of Network Tech Support (Voice based for Linksys range of products)
# Almost 5 years of Testing Experience having worked across domains like BFSI, Data Reporting Products, Pharma Salesforce Applications and most recently Telecom BSS and OSS.
# 3+ years of hardcore automation (Not Record-playback, but pure coding) experience with TestComplete tool (product from AutomatedQA - Tools for Software Testing and Quality Assurance) and well versed in programming.
# Extensive experience in System Testing, System Integration Testing, User Acceptance Testing and Production Verification testing methodologies. Good at writing Test Plans and Estimation. Working experience in Quality Centre and Test Director Test managment tools until recently.
- I also posses a recent experience of 1 yr and 2 month in New Zealand as Test Analyst for Vodafone NZ (Auckland) as a contractor through HCL Technologies Ltd, India.

Now I have a queston which I reckon is quite sane at this stage of my PR idea.

With just days away from submitting my documents for ACS assessment (which I hope will be positive), I had thought about finding an employer who would come forward to sponsor me on a Temporary Long Staying Work Visa into Australia.

Would the good people in here please suggest me if I have a fair chance to find an employer to sponsor me, and is this a better move prior to getting a PR, which can also be filed and obtained after moving to Australia? I do have my first cousins and friends in Australia (Residents) who would guide me with settling down there however not sponsor me financially.

sincerely appreciate your suggestions and directions (if any). 

Many thanks
Prakash


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

I don't want to sound too pessimistic but it's probably extremely difficult to secure employer sponsorship in this economic climate. Better to just get the PR straight away - it'll take time anyway, so you'll be able to take a look at the job market close to the actual possible moving date and see where you stand.

Good luck with the ACS assessment!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Prakash, 

If you read through the other posts you'll know what the situation is like here at the moment. Employers are really having to look locally for workers although IT is still on the CSL list. 

Have a look at the job websites (see the 'PLEASE READ....' post) to check how many jobs are available in your speciality? If it looks like you might be in demand then try contacting a few employers directly. 

Please be aware that if you do get a temp visa sponsorship by an employer you may lose that if the business have to let you go. With PR it takes longer but you are here for good..... 

You'll need ACS approval any way....

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It's usually relatively difficult to find a company to sponsor you at the best of times, now is probably not a good time. If you do have the points then you'd really be better off waiting that little bit longer and getting PR on a 175 Skilled Independent Visa. 

Dolly


----------



## prakash_vatsan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Sim, Karen and Dolly

Thanks much for your suggestions. Being a foreigner, I have been hearing rather positive news about job opportunities in Australia off late unlike the situation in other countries (touhcwood). So, I had this little doubt if a sponsor was still on the cards. So, per your advice I shall wait until the PR process gets over and hope the employment scenario becomes better in Australia and other countries. 

Thanks and Cheers
Prakash


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

prakash_vatsan said:


> Hi Sim, Karen and Dolly
> 
> Thanks much for your suggestions. Being a foreigner, I have been hearing rather positive news about job opportunities in Australia off late unlike the situation in other countries (touhcwood). So, I had this little doubt if a sponsor was still on the cards. So, per your advice I shall wait until the PR process gets over and hope the employment scenario becomes better in Australia and other countries.
> 
> ...


Hi Prakash,
My profile is very much similar to you but only diff is I am having experience in biomedical devices in US (2 in India and 3+ in USA). Which category are you planning to assessed yourself? Software Engineer or Software Tester?
Please guide me. I am also planning to apply for PR.

Thanks in advance
Aditya


----------



## prakash_vatsan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Aditya

I have inquired about the employer sponsorship option way back in time. Since then I had submitted my PR application (in July 2009) and still waiting on a case officer to be assigned to my application. I was sure the market was good in 2008 and since then it has been very cold.

I filed my PR as an ICT Professional (Software - Not elsewhere classified). I had no option but to apply as a Software tester. Testing is not in the MODL as a critical skill hence the category Nec assessment is inevitable.

I moved back to New Zealand in July 2009 and been working as a Software Engineer (into Oracle BRM development) and moved out of Testing. In the mean time I applied for a NZ PR and got it in just 2 months time. Actually I am losing hope on Oz PR as it is taking just too much time.

Good luck to you
Cheers
Prakash




aditya24jan said:


> Hi Prakash,
> My profile is very much similar to you but only diff is I am having experience in biomedical devices in US (2 in India and 3+ in USA). Which category are you planning to assessed yourself? Software Engineer or Software Tester?
> Please guide me. I am also planning to apply for PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

prakash_vatsan said:


> Hi Aditya
> 
> I have inquired about the employer sponsorship option way back in time. Since then I had submitted my PR application (in July 2009) and still waiting on a case officer to be assigned to my application. I was sure the market was good in 2008 and since then it has been very cold.
> 
> ...


Can I apply as software Engineer as I am doing only automation scripting and leading team of automation testers (C# and Perl)? I am also involved in framework designing and in test strategy, cost estimation etc.

Please guide..

btw hows job scope in NZ?


----------



## prakash_vatsan (Mar 17, 2009)

Even if it is automation (I too possessed 3.5 yrs automation experience) it still falls under Testing which is not a critical skill in shortage. I don't see much scope for automation testers in Aus or NZ.

NZ job market is definitely smaller than Oz, but I came here through my employer and have almost 3 yrs work experience in NZ. Applying PR from off-shore I would suggest you stick to Oz. I am sure your USA experience will have some recognition as its an experience from competitive labour market.

Cheers



aditya24jan said:


> Can I apply as software Engineer as I am doing only automation scripting and leading team of automation testers (C# and Perl)? I am also involved in framework designing and in test strategy, cost estimation etc.
> 
> Please guide..
> 
> btw hows job scope in NZ?


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

prakash_vatsan said:


> Even if it is automation (I too possessed 3.5 yrs automation experience) it still falls under Testing which is not a critical skill in shortage. I don't see much scope for automation testers in Aus or NZ.
> 
> NZ job market is definitely smaller than Oz, but I came here through my employer and have almost 3 yrs work experience in NZ. Applying PR from off-shore I would suggest you stick to Oz. I am sure your USA experience will have some recognition as its an experience from competitive labour market.
> 
> Cheers


but software testing is only present in SOL4 (i.e. SS) what should I do then. and only VIC has its in list which may end any time


----------



## madforoz (Jul 21, 2011)

Prakash, are you still looking for help with this? 




prakash_vatsan said:


> Even if it is automation (I too possessed 3.5 yrs automation experience) it still falls under Testing which is not a critical skill in shortage. I don't see much scope for automation testers in Aus or NZ.
> 
> NZ job market is definitely smaller than Oz, but I came here through my employer and have almost 3 yrs work experience in NZ. Applying PR from off-shore I would suggest you stick to Oz. I am sure your USA experience will have some recognition as its an experience from competitive labour market.
> 
> Cheers


----------

